# Downhill bike sizing for a tall guy? (6'5")



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

I'm looking at a used Specialized Big Hit in my local classifieds (large frame) but the owner lives about 3 hours away from me. My main concern is sizing. My local Specialized dealer has no downhill bikes at all right now, they only order them in when requested since they don't sell well. So I can't try one out for size without driving a 6 hour round trip.

I'm 6'5" about 200 lbs. when I'm geared up. Any of you tall guys on a Large frame who can give me an idea of whether you think it might work? Is it even worth going to check out? I've heard several people say they ride down one frame size on their DH bike, but those people aren't 6'5"

Also, just general opinions on the 2007 Big Hit would be appreciated. Thanks.

Here's the actual bike I'm looking at

Bicycles: Mountain Bikes Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming | ksl.com


----------



## pancho4 (Jul 4, 2006)

im 6 foot and ride a large. you should definitely look for an xl


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm 6'6" and ride a large 2011 Demo which has the same reach as the 2010 Big Hit and it's fine for me. For a pure DH bike it's great as it's nice and long and I can really move around it. I'm not sure I'd want a DH bike to be any bigger as it would compromise maneuverability. It's not like I need it to fit perfectly for shuttling and riding the bike park - it's set up to work and fit like a dedicated descender. I have an XL AM bike that fits me better for climbing and all-purpose riding.

There aren't many XL DH options that have a reach over 447mm. The Canfield Jedi, Trek Session, Knolly Podium, V10C, Banshee Legend, Giant Glory come in XL but might be out of your price range. 

Actually that's a pretty good list!


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Just what I needed to hear, especially from someone on a similar bike and even an inch taller than me. Thanks a ton...and yes that list is outta my price range! Thanks a lot for your input!


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

im 6'6" and I'm on a XL carbon V10. very comfy. the large Demo8 (2010 and later) is fairly close length-wise, so it should fit you fairly well. I honestly wouldn't mind a slightly longer bike, but I'm also very long-waisted (most of my height is in my torso).

my money would be on the large demo8 or the XL V10 for the biggest bikes out there. XL canfield Jedis say they have an 18" reach (vs 17.6" on the demo/v10), but the one I rode felt smaller.

that said, I really dont know anything about old big hits, but the build looks decent for 800 bucks. If I was on a budget looking for a DH bike that fit, though, I think a demo 8 would be top of the list, at least for new bikes.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

FTW Industries XL FB-10. The XL v-10 is a little toy compared to that.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm 6'3" w/ long ass legs and ride a large 2011 demo - rode a large 2007 big hit - both fit fine - I would not want any bigger on a pure bred DH bike.


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Try being 7 feet...sucks! Using a Kona Coilair for more aggressive stuff now, but keeping my eyes open...


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm 6'4" & ride an XL Turner Highline. I'd look for an XL if I were you.


----------

